# Font: Pfeile



## Chino (10. Januar 2002)

hm, such auch nach nem font, wär echt kool wenn mir jemand helfen würde, da ich gerad nich viel zeit hab, tausend fonts archive abzusuchen:

und zwar such ich n font, wo viele pfeile (möglichst normale ) drin sind. 

schon ma ein dickes thx vorab


----------



## elgo (10. Januar 2002)

schon mal mit webdings oder wingdings versucht?


----------



## Chino (10. Januar 2002)

jepp, mit beiden, sind aber irgendwie keine pfeile dabei. 

hab allerdings nur windings installiert, gibts auch windings 2 und 3 ?


----------



## Shiivva (10. Januar 2002)

warum nicht mit den shapes bei photoshop?
da sind auch pfeile dabei.


----------



## drash (10. Januar 2002)

bei wingdings3 sind solche pfeile dabei. irgendwie so bei den buchstaben g,h,i,j,k,l,m,n oder so


drash


----------



## L-Boogie (10. Januar 2002)

hi chino

geh mal auf die URL hier:
http://www.dingbatpages.com/arrows/arrows01.html
http://www.dingbatpages.com/arrows/arrows02.html

da sollte was für dich dabei sein


----------



## Chino (10. Januar 2002)

ja, thx, bin fündig geworden


----------

